# Regex in DAX language



## JakubHa (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi,

does anyone know if there is a  possibility to use REGEX in DAX formulas?

Many thanks for you help,
Jakub


----------



## Matt Allington (May 1, 2017)

I am almost positive you cannot. Power query is very powerful however and you can do a lot of pattern matching there (no regex there either however.


----------



## JakubHa (May 4, 2017)

Thanks Matt for your reply.

However, it`s a pity since I am almost addicted to Regex now...


----------

